# power mac g4 quicksilver ne démarre plus



## 617serge (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai acquis sur ebay il y a quelques semaines un powermac quicksilver, il fonctionnait normalement (sachant que la carte graphique n'est pas d'origine, c'est celle d'un autre vieux powermac gigabit ethernet, car j'avais besoin de la prise ADC.
Puis lors d'une tentative de démarrage, l'unité centrale s'est mise à tourner normalement, mais l'écran est resté noir (la diode de l'interrupteur de l'écran s'allumant quand j'appuyais dessus. 
Depuis, plus rien ne démarre. Le bouton  de l'unité centrale s'allume malgré tout tant qu'on a le doigt dessus.
Comme je n'y connais rien et que je ne l'ai payé que 70 euros, je prépare déjà les funérailles. Si quelqu'un a une idée d'un problème simple à résoudre dont il pourrait s'agir, merci d'avance !


----------



## mjpolo (2 Août 2009)

J'ai eu le même pb sur mon cube G4, j'ai retiré puis remis les barrettes de mémoire et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Tente le coup, on sait jamais


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2009)

Les barrettes mémoire &#8230; Ou la carte processeur (pareil, démonter/remonter), mais je serais toi, j'essaierais aussi de lui remettre sa carte graphique d'origine, histoire de voir !


Cela dit, on déménage, parce qu'ici, le matos, c'est "ante-G3" !


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2009)

617serge a dit:


> Le bouton  de l'unité centrale s'allume malgré tout tant qu'on a le doigt dessus.


Reset de la PMU. Mal bien connu des G4 QS.


----------

